# Wardrobe



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey ladies,

What brand of clothes do you prefer? I'm about average but a lot of cycling clothes seem to be made for girls who are size 0. What is a comfortable brand that won't go out of style?

Thanks!!!
Heidi


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Heidi, check out Sheila Moon -- http://www.sheilamoon.com. She's a real woman, a real designer, a real bike racer, and I absolutely love her clothes! They're fashionable yet also very functional.

Lorri


----------



## jlstankard (Dec 20, 2007)

Heidi -
I'm sorry to say that pickins are slim for ladies. I own a bike shop and it's MOST frustrating to find fashionable, wearable girls clothes. SheBeast has always been my favorite; Sugoi usually has a nice ladies selection as well. Send me some links of stuff that ya'll like! 
Jennifer


----------



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been looking around on different websites. I love the look of Twin Six. According to their measurments I would fit into a "large." The problem is that most stores in Phoenix only sell Men's TwinSix. I would love to give the bike stores here business but it's just better to order the chick stuff off of the internet.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

One of my favorite online stores is www.teamestrogen.com. They carry cycling clothing for all sizes. Also, check out www.terrybicycles.com and www.mtborah.com.


----------



## MyBlueTrek (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the websites. I looked up www.teamestrogen.com and it is an AWESOME website. Everything for girls you could want. Tons of brands to choose from. Thanks!!!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Primal has some kick a$$ female specific stuff. Witty & cool designs in shorts & jerseys.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

MyBlueTrek said:


> I have been looking around on different websites. I love the look of Twin Six. According to their measurments I would fit into a "large." The problem is that most stores in Phoenix only sell Men's TwinSix. I would love to give the bike stores here business but it's just better to order the chick stuff off of the internet.


If your LBS sells men's TwinSix, then I would think they should be able to get their hands on the women's stuff for you. If you want to give them the business, talk to them about ordering it.


----------

